

Startup Back Office 101 - diegogomes
http://www.startupcfo.ca/2011/10/startup-back-office-101/

======
diegogomes
Direct link for slides here:
[http://www.slideshare.net/startupcfo/founderfuel-
backoffice-...](http://www.slideshare.net/startupcfo/founderfuel-backoffice-
talk-oct-4-2011)

